# Coding burns and external causes: Icd-10



## Thelly27 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm coding a case for a patient (initial encounter) who presented with burns as a result of a motorcycle accident. 

 When I selected my codes for burns (IN ICD-10CM), I noticed that in the category (T20-T25) I selected from there was a “USE ADDITONAL CODE” note.

It states that you must use additional X/Y code(s) in order to identify the source, place and intent of the burn.

However, when I began to select an X code, I noticed while reading the guideline on page 1034(IN ICD-10CM), in the excludes 2 note, that we are not supposed to use an X code if the exposure/contact happened because of a transport accident.

According to the guidelines at the beginning of chapter 20, on page 991 (IN ICD-10CM), a transport accident involves any accident in which a person is using a device to convey them from one place to another at time of incident.

In the secnario i'm coding above, the patient was injured and procured burns as a result of getting into a transport accident (motorcycle accident)...which falls under the V00-V99 category.

As for the Y code to indicate location, I'm not sure that I'm even supposed to be using it as there is no known Place of Occurrence, and per coding guidelines on page 22(IN ICD-10CM), it says not to utilize a Y code if a place of occurrence is not stated or applicable...so with this i'm assuming I should not be using Y92.9...

I am now very conflicted about the sequencing of the external cause codes for this patients particular circumstance.

Should I use an X code, for exposure to flames?  or should I use a V code to document the fact the patient acquired the burns as a result of getting into an unspecifed (transport)motorcycle accident?

totally confused...and in need of understanding.


----------

